# Esquema philips 26pfl5522d



## luis3108 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en este foro, solicito esquema de este aparato por si algún compañero la tuviese 
gracias 
saludos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2013)

este es el esquema ,
PHILIPS modelo	26PFL5522D/12	chasis LC7.2E LA
el esquema sirve para los siguientes modelos con chasis LC7.2E LA
PHILIPS 	42PFL7662D/12	
PHILIPS	42PFL7662D/05	 
PHILIPS	42PFL5522D/12	
PHILIPS	42PFL5522D/05	
PHILIPS	37PFL5522D/12	 
PHILIPS	37PFL5522D/05	 
PHILIPS	32PFL5522D/12	 
PHILIPS	32PFL5522D/05	 
PHILIPS	26PFL5522D/12	 
PHILIPS	26PFL5522D/05

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,5699/


----------

